# استخدام النفط في الصناعات البتروكيميائية



## مهندس المحبة (12 مارس 2009)

استخدام النفط في الصناعات البتروكيميائية
المقدمة: 
النفط من أكثر الثروات الطبيعية في العالم قيمة،لذلك سماه بعض الناس الذهب الأسود. وقد يكون من الأفضل وصفه بشريان الحياة لأغلبالبلدان ؛ فأنواع الوقود المشتقة من النفط تمدّ السيارات ، والطيارات ، والمصانع ،والمعدات الزراعية،والشاحنات، والسفن بالقدرة . وتولد أنواع الوقود النفطي الحرارةوالكهربة للمنازل، وأماكن العمل الكثيرة، فهو يوفر إجمالاً قرابة نصف الطاقةالمستهلكة في العالم, وسيتناول بحثي ملخصا عن تاريخ استخدام النفط , الصناعاتالبتروكيميائية وأنواعها وتأثيرها على الصحة.ومكانتها في دول الخليج.
تاريخاستخدام النفط 
استخدم الناس النفط منذ آلاف السنين، إذ تذكر بعض المصادر أننوحًا عليه السلام استخدم مادة صلبة من النفط تُدعى القار (القطران) في بنائهللفُلْك. وغلَّف قدماء المصريين المومياوات بالقار. واستخدم الملك نبوخذ نصَّرالثاني في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد القار لبناء الجدران ورصف الشوارع في بابل. كماعرف العرب قديمًا نوعين من النفط؛ النفط الأسود والنفط الأبيض واتخذوا منه ومنالقطران دواء للإنسان والحيوان. واستخدم الهنود في أمريكا الزيت الخام وقودًاودواءً مئات السنين قبل وصول المستوطنين البيض. كما تدل آثار آبار في شرقي الولاياتالمتحدة على أن الهنود حصلوا على الزيت أيضًا من تراكمات جوفية. وحصل تقدم رئيسي فياستخدام النفط في الأربعينيات من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، عندما اكتشف جيولوجيكندي يدعى أبراهام جسنر الكيروسين (البارافين)، حيث فتح هذا الاكتشاف الطريق لتقطيرهذا الوقود من الفحم الحجري أو الزيت. وعنـدما اختُرع مصبـاح البارافين والسيــارة؛إذ إن هذين الاختراعين أوجدا طلبًا هائلاً على نوعين من الوقود النفطي: البرافين (ويُسمى أيضًًا الكيروسين) والبترول(البنزين) ويُسمى أيضًًا الجازولين، فقامالعلماء منذ أوائل القرن العشرين بزيادة تشكيلة منتجات النفط وتحسين جودتها,لتصبحعلى ماهية فيه في يومنا هذا.
الصناعات البتروكيميائية
وقد نشأت صناعة جديدةفي السنوات الأخيرة على هامش تكرير الزيت هي صناعة البتروكيماويات،فالبتروكيميائيات هي كيميائيات تنتج بمعالجة الزيت والغاز الناتجان من عمليةالتقطير التجزيئي للنفط وهي عبارة عن سوائل مثل الايثيلين, البروبلين ,الستايرين ,الأمونيا والميثانول. يُستخدم نحو 13% من مكونات النفط كمواد خام في الصناعة. ويحوَّل كثير من هذه المكونات إلى بتروكيميائيات. وتستخدم البتروكيميائيات في صناعةمستحضرات التجميل، والمنظفات، والعقاقير، والأسمدة، والمبيدات الحشرية، واللدائن،والألياف الاصطناعية، ومئات من المنتجات الأخرى..وسأعرض لكم بعض المواد التي تستخدمفي الصناعات البتروكيمائية حولنا:
البولي اثيلين : ويتم تصنيعه من الايثلينويستعمل في صناعة العلب و الأكياس البلاستيكية الرقيقة .
البولي بروبلين : أقوىمن البولي ايثلين ويستعمل في في السجاد وفي الأثاث وفي السيارات. 
البوليستايرين : يتم صنعه بواسطة الستايرين ويستعمل في صنع العوازل في البيوت وأيضا فيتغطية الأجزاء الداخلية من الثلاجات وفي حافظات الأطعمة وأيضا يستعمل في معظمالأدوات المنزلية مثل المكيفات والمكانس الكهربائية.
البولي فينيل كلورا يد(PVC) : يستعمل لصناعه الأنابيب البلاستيكية التي تستعمل في أعمال السباكة والتمديداتالكهربائية داخل المنازل والأنابيب بشكل عام .
البولي يوراثين : يستعمل فيالأشياء ألصلبه مثل أجسام القوارب والمجاديف وأجنحة الطائرات.
البولي ايثلينتيريفيليت (PET) : ويستعمل في صناعة القوارير التي تشبه الزجاج والتي تستعملهاشركات تعبئه المرطبات .
البولي ايستر : وتستعمل في صناعه الاقمشه والمنسوجاتوستائر النوافذ وتلبيس المقاعد والكنبات.
أضرار الصناعات البتروكيميائية علىالصحة والبيئة
الصناعات البتروكيميائية مواد مفيدة ومهمة في حياتنا العصرية. عندما نتكلم عن الصناعات البتروكيميائية وتأثيرها على لابد من التفريق بين أمرين،الأول: تأثيرها على الصحة نتيجة استخدامه اليومي بوجوده في المنتجات المختلفة. والثاني: تأثيرها على البيئة إذا ما أراد الإنسان أن يتخلص منه بعد استعماله. - أماالأمر الأول: فإن الأصل الذي يقول إنه لا خطورة من استخدام الصناعات البتروكيميائيةفي أغلفة وعبوات الطعام وغيرها من المنتجات الكثيرة ، فالصناعات البتروكيميائيةمادة آمنة مع استثناءات بسيطة جداً ولظروف معينة وهي: - ما ثبت عن أن نوعاً واحداًمن أنواع الصناعات البتروكيميائية وهو عديد الفينايل Pvc فهو يسبب مشكلات صحية إذاأحرق بعد الاستعمال أو صنع في ظروف غير آمنة. مع التأكيد بأنه لا يسبب مشكلات صحيةمادام يستخدم بدون تسخين أو حرق. ومع الافتراض أنه يستخدم فلا خوف منه إذا استخدمبطريقة صحيحة رغم أننا مع التوجه الذي يطالب بتقليص استخدامه التدريجي والسريع حتىمع المنتجات البتروكيميائية البلاستيكية غير آنية الطعام والشراب، وذلك بهدفالمحافظة على البيئة على المدى الطويل. رغم أن الدور الأساس في مثل هذا الأمرالمحافظة على البيئة يقع على عاتق الدول والمصانع إلا أن للمستهلك دوراً كبيراً فيهذا الأمر، بأن يتجنب تلويث البيئة بالمخلفات أو حرقها بصورة لا مبالية، فالتعاونعلى الخير يحثنا عليه ديننا الحنيف، ولا ضرر ولا ضرار.
البتروكيماويات الخليجية: استثمارات بمليارات الدولارات وغزو الأسواق العالمية
يشهد قطاع البتروكيماوياتازدهارا ملحوظا على المستوى العالمي، إذ يقدر حجم التبادل التجاري فيالبتروكيماويات بنحو نصف تريليون دولار، أي ما نسبته 5‚8 في المائة من اجماليالتبادل التجاري العالمي. وتتجه انظار الشركات والمستثمرين في قطاع البتروكيميائياتالى الدول الخليجية التي تتركز فيها نحو 7‚70 في المائة من الصناعات البتروكيميائيةالعربية، وظهر توجه جديد يتمثل في الدخول القوي للقطاع الخاص في ميدانالبتروكيميائيات، حيث تم خلال العامين الماضيين تأسيس العديد من الشركات، لا سيمافي السعودية وقطر.
وتقول مجلة الاقتصاد والأعمال ان دول مجلس التعاون تمتلكمزايا تنافسية عدة في قطاع البتروكيميائيات من خلال توافر اللقيم ذي التكلفةالتنافسية ما يجعل كلفة التصنيع اقل منها في أوروبا وأميركا، كما ان المصانعالخليجية تمتاز بأنها حديثة وتعتمد تقنيات متطورة بعكس المصانع الأوروبية، اضافةالى قرب هذه الدول من أسواق شرق وجنوب شرق آسيا التي تعتبر من أهم الأسواقالمستهلكة للمنتجات البتروكيميائية. وشكل انضمام المملكة العربية السعودية الىمنطقة التجارة العالمية في نهاية العام الماضي حافزا قويا للاستثمار الأجنبي فيهاخاصة في قطاع البتروكيميائيات، وسيزيل هذا الانضمام العوائق الجمركية التي تفرضهاالولايات المتحدة والاتحاد الأوروبي مما يتيح للصناعات البتروكيميائية السعوديةالوصول بحرية وسهولة الى معظم الأسواق العالمية.
الخاتمة: 
النفط كغيره منالثروات زائل ,وسيأتي اليوم الذي لن نجد فيهما يسد حاجتنا منه, فالأفضل لنا أننقتصد في إستعماله وأن نبدأ جديا في البحث عن مصادر أخرى لا تزول, وآمل أن يكونبحثي قد ألم بما هو مفيد . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المراجع:
http://www.alwatan.com/graphics/2005...l/economy.html
http://www.sabic.com.sa/sabic-www/Ar..._speech_08.htm
http://www.china.org.cn/arabic/54708.htm
http://www.oapecorg.org/Eighth Ara...on(Arabic).htm
http://www.thegulfbiz.com/showthread.php?t=55606
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ا%...86فط
http://www.al-watan.com/printit.asp?...tdate=20060313
http://www.commercialbridge.com/ar00701.htm
http://www.bab.com/articles/full_article.cfm?id=5264
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5357
تأليف: محمددبس1976).)صناعة البتروكيميائيات في الوطن العربي .الطبعة 1 الناشر: معهد الإنماءالعربي

الموضوع منقول للفائدة العلمية​

أرجو الرد والتقييم والدعاء ..............


----------



## الشاطر الأول (31 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور على الموضوع وتم التقييم .......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المرور والتقييم ...........


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (31 مارس 2009)

مشكورعلى الموضوع وأذكر اخواني العراقيين بنعمة النفط فقد قال الامام علي (ع)((من كثرت نعم الله عليه كثرت حوائج الناس اليه,فمن قام فيهابما يجب فيها عرضها للدوام ومن لم يقم فيها بما يجب عرضها للزوال والفناء)) مع دعائي لك بالتوفيق والتواصل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ومنور الموضوع .........


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

الله يعينك ويجزيك كل خير 
على هذا الكم من الخير ووهبك الله مثل اجر المنتفعين به


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ووفقك ..........


----------



## وضاحة (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذي مهندس المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي الفاضلة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .......


----------



## mohamedsabet (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرأ على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 يوليو 2009)

_مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز ............


----------



## ج.ناردين (1 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك جداً على الإفادة الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## ابو هتاف (2 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه​


----------



## المهندس الديراوي (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز ووفقك ألله لكل خير


----------

